# amber paint



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

does anyone know where to aquire transparent amber paint?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

i've seen some amber "stained glass" paint...i used the red to do my rear taillights...sorry don't remember the brand but i think testors makes some...maybe try krylon...
bonnie


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hobby shops. (r/c car, plane, and model kits type stuff)

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah testors should have one if not then just go to a hobby shop or even Home Depot and check out wut they got....

Def. go all amber man-- then the car will really come together nicely....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah testors should have one if not then just go to a hobby shop or even Home Depot and check out wut they got....
> 
> Def. go all amber man-- then the car will really come together nicely.... *


ive tried numerous hobby shops and even home depot and no luck as of yet but i WILL NOT give up.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=1036
http://www.testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=973
http://www.testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=1267

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ive seen those seth... thanks! but how would i spray these paints?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Airbrush.
You aren't going to find it in a can form.

Seth


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

I bought mine at Michael's (the Crafting store) and it was about $5. Good luck!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Mo' said:


> *I bought mine at Michael's (the Crafting store) and it was about $5. Good luck!! *


and it was transparent??


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

whiteb14, what do you intend on doing with this amber paint?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

paint the lens of my corners to look like the all amber jdm ones.


----------

